# Halifax, Nova Scotia



## SPL (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello!,
I will be traveling to Halifax, Nova Scotia in May. Wondering if anyone has any location ideas to shoot. Any suggestions would be great!, Thanks so much!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 15, 2014)

I have always liked the citadel, the waterfront is good for people watching, and if you really want to be a tourist, you have to visit Peggy's Cove.... Just avoid weekends.... And if it is a stormy day it's wonderful...


----------



## SPL (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks Don! funny,..I will probably be a tourist ang go to Peggy's Cove...


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 18, 2014)

SPL said:


> Thanks Don! funny,..I will probably be a tourist ang go to Peggy's Cove...


How much free time will you have? If you have a couple of days you could visit Cape Breton and the Cabot Trail.... If you like day hikes, there is a wonderful hike (about two hours each way) to Cape Split in the Annapolis Valley


----------



## SPL (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks Don!
I'm there for a work meeting for a few days. I will have a car and plan to drive about the area. I looked at Cape Breton, that looks very nice but a bit far of a drive with the time I will have.
Never been up there, but the coastline and small little towns look to be fun to shoot!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 18, 2014)

SPL said:


> Thanks Don!
> I'm there for a work meeting for a few days. I will have a car and plan to drive about the area. I looked at Cape Breton, that looks very nice but a bit far of a drive with the time I will have.
> Never been up there, but the coastline and small little towns look to be fun to shoot!


Lunnenberg is a nice spot to wander around and fairly close to Halifax.... Might be a spot for an evening wander...

btw, if you do go to Peggy's cove, there is a reasonable restaurant where you park, you could always go for supper and wait for sunsets.....


----------



## SPL (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey Don!, thanks again, you're quite kind! Should be a nice trip!


----------



## Oceo (Jan 31, 2014)

Check out some of the Coves either side of Peggy's - Cranberry Cove, Polly's Cove. I used to dive there just after the glaciers retreated ;D The entire coastal trip down to St. Margarets Bay used to be quite picturesque. The road is very winding - it has a bend around every offshore rock that is closer than 300 ft. to the road!

Also check out the landscape north-east of Halifax: more picturesque villages, coves, lakes. 

As Don Haines wrote -- stay away from Peggy's at the weekends!!! The natives used to leave town and go into town Saturdays and Sundays because Halifax would be less crowded than Peggy's those days.


----------

